# Isdn4k-Utils und Gentoo 1.2

## m00re

Ich hab mal isdn4k-utils-3.1pre1 installiert und das erfolgreich, jedoch vermisse ich irgendwelche startskripte wie es sie in debian gibt. vielleicht hab ich die auch nur übersehen, ansonsten werd ich mir halt alles per hand einstellen etc. wäre halt nur schön wenns was einheitliches gäbe.

----------

